# will this cause breakouts



## Ariesgirly (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone familiar with these ingredients? Will this cause breakouts? This is a face primer. I was nervous about the oil....

Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Isopropylparaben, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Carthamus Tinctorium (Safflower) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Cola Acuminata Seed Extract, Propylene Glycol, Camellia Oleifera Leaf Extract, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, Water.


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I personally have a problem with Icones. Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer are no no's for me. It all depends on what would cause problems for you.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a "cone"  problem as well, but only if they're high on the ingredient list. Usually I have little or no probs with the oils, even though I have oily skin. HTH


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 29, 2005)

You should be able to look up comedogenicity (likelihood of causing breakouts) for most of the ingredients mentioned in the following three sites;


Become an acne detective 
Comedogenic effects of cosmetic raw materials 
Comedogenicity 
You should note that _combinations_ of ingredients may be comedogenic too even if the individual components don't seem to be.


----------



## Ariesgirly (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for those links! I found out that one ingredient was in my Benefit Powder. I think this is what was causing me to break out. The top ingredient list I posted was Paula Dorffs makeup primer in case someone was curious.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 3, 2005)

Personally, I can't use anything with propylene glycol in it. I'm horribly allergic to it. But it's not in the first 5 ingredients listed - which if it were, I'd recommend everyone avoid it.


----------



## Isis (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ariesgirly* 
_Anyone familiar with these ingredients? Will this cause breakouts? This is a face primer. I was nervous about the oil....

Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Isopropylparaben, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Carthamus Tinctorium (Safflower) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Cola Acuminata Seed Extract, Propylene Glycol, Camellia Oleifera Leaf Extract, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, Water._

 
Different oils have different comedogenicity ratings, so not all will cause you to break out as much as other. Also it's goign to depend on your own skin. B/c I can put just about anything on mine and not have any problems. But I'll look up those ingredients in my books and see what I can find as too how they are rated.


----------

